# Possible 9-day guide work-around



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

This worked once for me, last night. I haven't had a chance to test it. Give it a try.

I had a power outage because of a wind storm, and my guide came up as a 1-hour guide. I didn't have any timers set to fire, so I rebooted. When the system came back up, it was still a 1-hour guide with the "no information" message on everything else. I hit the right arrow to move about 3 hours out, and was sitting there staring at the screen and scratching my head, when the guide repopulated and the "no information" messages disappeared. I decided to try again, so I went to the end of the guide, about 36 hours out, and sat on it for a while longer. SHAZAM! After a few minutes the full 9-day guide was back!. 

This is voodoo electronics, and maybe it would help to barbecue a chicken, but hey, it worked once.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> This worked once for me, last night. I haven't had a chance to test it. Give it a try.
> 
> so I went to the end of the guide, about 36 hours out, and sat on it for a while longer. SHAZAM! After a few minutes the full 9-day guide was back!.
> 
> This is voodoo electronics, and maybe it would help to barbecue a chicken, but hey, it worked once.


Voodoo for sure. It worked for me. Shazam! 9 day guide again after about five minute wait.:eek2:


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

But, I've only seen the "no information" a few times. Usually it just won't scroll beyond Midnight Tomorrow.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

And what u have is what I got sitting in my basement a crappy dish 1000 with a dvr and hd built in. The wholle point of paying now $6 a month is we dont need to do silly stuff like this.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SHAZAM! The problem is being caused by cosmic rays and solar flares. I predict that when we get past the storms, the guide will return to normal. Gomer P. told me this.:lol:


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

boylehome said:


> SHAZAM! The problem is being caused by cosmic rays and solar flares. I predict that when we get past the storms, the guide will return to normal. Gomer P. told me this.:lol:


Completely off topic, but Gomer got the word from a 1940s and early '50s comic titled "Captain Marvel", published by Fawcett and not related to current Marvel Comics. Billy Batson, boy reporter for WHIZ radio, was given the power to turn into a superhero by an Egyptian sorcerer named Shazam. All he had to do was shout the sorcerer's name.

Don't forget to barbecue that chicken.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

My 9 day guide was gone this morning. Back to two days, so I tried the "Caldwell Protocol" again and I guess my Shazam quit working. No 9 day guide magically appeared. Guess I need to find a chicken.
Brian


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Completely off topic, but Gomer got the word from a 1940s and early '50s comic titled "Captain Marvel", published by Fawcett and not related to current Marvel Comics. Billy Batson, boy reporter for WHIZ radio, was given the power to turn into a superhero by an Egyptian sorcerer named Shazam. All he had to do was shout the sorcerer's name.
> 
> Don't forget to barbecue that chicken.


Larry,

I think that you are on topic. Yesterday after I posted SHAZAM!, I checked my 921 and the 9 day guide was back. :eek2: It only lasted a couple of hours.

John


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Yesterday morning at 6;30am I had the 2 day guide. At 7:30 it was the 9 day and still there last night.  This morning, back to the 2 day guide.  

I tried the Shazam trick for 50 minutes, no luck.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

boylehome said:


> SHAZAM! The problem is being caused by cosmic rays and solar flares. I predict that when we get past the storms, the guide will return to normal. Gomer P. told me this.:lol:


Think I'll go home, take a little nap, then try this on my 921. Yep.... that's the plan, go home, take a little nap then try it on my 921. That's the plan alright......

-Barne


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

UTFAN said:


> Think I'll go home, take a little nap, then try this on my 921. Yep.... that's the plan, go home, take a little nap then try it on my 921. That's the plan alright......
> 
> -Barne


Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't know. I thinking I need to get Lisa Bonet to dance around mostly naked a bleed a chicken over the 921. Yea, that'll do it.

Well, it's hard on the carpet. But, after that I'll probably be thinking about something else besides my EPG.


----------

